# Low Blood Sugar?



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

Our Ava has been with a professional dog trainer for the last 5 days and he notified us that he feels she may have low blood sugar. He feels this is contributing to her gun-shyness, and behavior issues. She does well around a gun on a full belly but when she has skipped a meal she almost has an anxiety attack. Has anyone ever heard of this before?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Dogs can absolutely have low blood sugar issues. It may not be a serious issue that requiures medication, you may just need to keep a tube of Nutri-cal on hand.


----------

